# شركات خدمات البترول



## محمدممدوح (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*اتمنى افدتى فى هذا الموضوع:*
لقد جاء لى عمل فى شركة Sapesco وهى احدى شركات خدمات البترول
فهل اقبل بها وارفض الشركات الشركات الاونر
0124577050
_واذا كان احد يعمل بها فارجو الاهتمام_​


----------



## mimigogo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

يا ابو العينين يا جامد سابيسكو مرة واحدة انا لو مكانك اروح 
زكمان تعالي هنا هو انت لاقي اونر عشان تتنطط
روح ياعم واتوكل علي الله وخدنا معاك


----------



## ah_sheref (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل بشركة سابسكو
اما بالنسبة للا ختيار بينها وبين الشركات الاونر فلكل مزاياه
نبدا بالعائد المادى فهى افضل قليلا من الاونر ولكنها اقل من كل شركات الخدمات البتروليه التى تعمل فى نفس المجال 
وبالنسبة للاجازات فهى 20 يوم عمل و 10 اجازه 
وفى البدايه لا يوجد تفرقه فى العمل بين المهندس والفنى الا فى المرتب
و الترقيات ف الفنى يصل الى ترقية معينه ولا يزيد عنها اما المهندس ف التقيات مفتوحه امامه
واغلب من هناك يأخذون خبره ثم يتركون الشركه
لذلك فان الشركة تقوم بعد التعيين بفترة بجعلك تمضى على مبالغ ماليه حوالى من 15 الى 20 الف جنيه
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## م محمد حكيم (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*هاااااام*

السلام عليكم اولا : كل عام وانتم بخير 
ثانيا انا محمد حكيم حاصل على بكلريوس برمجة حاسب من نيو كايرو اكاديمى وليا ناس كتير اصحابى شغالين فى سابسكو.
انا بصراحة نفسى اشتغل فى الشركة انا بفهم فى الوير لاين وفى الجيدجات وممكن اكون اسبشيالست 
بس رحت الشركة الو لازم واسطة عالية او ممكن انى ادفع فلوس عشان اشتغل يعنى اقل مبلغ 10000 الالف جنية .
فا ياريت لو فى اى حد ممكن يفدنى فى الموضوع دا ياريت يرد عليا :55:


----------



## م محمد حكيم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## على الاغبري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤالي /لماذا لايهتموا بمجال هندسة النفط من حيث العاصقة المعلوماتية لهذا المجال ونرجو الافاة منكم بهذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## kareemadel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

دا موقع الشركة للافادة

http://www.sapesco.com/en/default.aspx


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hagrasco (1 مارس 2014)

طيب ياجماعه ممكن حد يفيدنا بمرتبات المهندسين المبتدئين بتكون في حدود كام؟
وايه نظام البونس في الشركة و كده؟


----------

